# Keystone Outback 324Cg



## RickSu (May 6, 2016)

Looking real hard at an Outback 324CG. The garage is 94" wide and 121" corner to corner. I've got a 2012 Gold Wing that is 104" end to end and am wondering if it'll fit in at an angle. Have any of you been able to secure a Gold Wing in a 324CG garage?


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Is it possible to "try it on"?

I'm sure the Gold Wing isn't too easy to toss around for a comfortable fit.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

You may want to ask folks who have a 280 RS or a 310 TB also. I believe the garages are the exact same dimentions. I put an atv in mine so not much help. Sorry


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

I have the 324CG (two months old now) and I'm working with Challenger Doors (manufacturer of the ramp on this model) to get an extension made up, which they offer. I should be getting pricing tomorrow actually. They have a unique design with a "kickstand" and custom hinge. I'll try and attach a pic of it.

I have a full badger Kawi Vulcan 1500 and as soon as I can get it up there I'll let you know how it fits. With my 2"drop the oil pan hits. I'm positive I'll have to go in at an angle however. If it doesn't I'll be figuring out a way to detach the trunk on/off the machine next!










Sent from my pocket computer via Tapatalk


----------



## GovGeek (Jun 28, 2016)

GovGeek said:


> I have the 324CG (two months old now) and I'm working with Challenger Doors (manufacturer of the ramp on this model) to get an extension made up, which they offer. I should be getting pricing tomorrow actually. They have a unique design with a "kickstand" and custom hinge. I'll try and attach a pic of it.
> 
> I have a full badger Kawi Vulcan 1500 and as soon as I can get it up there I'll let you know how it fits. With my 2"drop the oil pan hits. I'm positive I'll have to go in at an angle however. If it doesn't I'll be figuring out a way to detach the trunk on/off the machine next!
> 
> ...


Well... that was an expensive idea. I'm very thankful for Challenger Doors for replying to me, however the cost including shipping is not affordable to me. The cost of the complete assembly is $545 plus $355 shipping. That's $900 for an extension! The hinge design on this is pretty unique but they won't sell individual parts, I think I can replicate it though and I'm going to try. We'll see how it goes.


----------

